# Can I transfer all my business stuff to new computer?



## navigator9 (Apr 22, 2014)

I knew the day would come, but I kept putting off thinking about it. My computer is twelve years old, which I guess is pretty old in computer years. It's been limping along for a few years now, but lately it's really bad. Several years ago, a computer guy told me the hard drive was on it's way out, so I'm guessing that's what it is. 

But my problem is I'm afraid to get a new computer because I'm not sure what can be transferred to the new one, and what can't. I have so much stuff related to my soap business, and I'm scared I'll lose it. Here are the things I'm worried about.....
1. Fonts - I have certain fonts I've downloaded that I use in my labels and packaging. I need them....will they transfer over, or will I have to try and find them and download them all over again?
2. I use Avery label maker for my cigar bands. I think the files with the labels will transfer OK, but will I have to download Avery label maker all over again?
3. Way back when, my computer came with basic photo editing software. It's nothing fancy, but I love that program because I know it inside out and I can get whatever I need done fast. Will I be able to use that disc to get the program onto my new computer?
4. I have Soapmaker software, can that be transferred over? No disc, I downloaded the program on line.
5. Oh, I know there are more, I just can't think of them at the moment.

I'm beginning to get nervous, I know I have to make a move, if I wait too long, the computer will crash and I'll lose everything, but I'm afraid that with a new computer I may lose things anyway. 

I think I'm a fairly computer savvy person when it comes to doing things on the computer, but when it comes to knowing how they work, I'm at a loss. If any one of you has faced this dilemma and gotten through it in one piece, I'd appreciate hearing how it went. TIA


----------



## la-rene (Apr 22, 2014)

Yes to it all but you'll have to download/install new versions of the programs in some cases, especially if you updated your operating system.  Make sure you do your back ups on Soapmaker 3 but, we just used our log in and downloaded the program again to install it on the new one.  Went from Windows XP to Windows 7 with no problem.  Then follow instructions to open up your back up/archive.  

Just save every file you need from your original computer so you can open it on your new one.  You may experience a hiccup with some files as they may not transfer.  You might have to save them in an alternate way to get them to open correctly in a new operating system but this is really rare.  It's usually more of a problem going from new to old.  You  may or may not lose functionality in the file ie: multiple layers are now one layer.

Not sure about your imaging software, that may not run on a newer operating system, especially if your original is 12 years old, but I bet there is a new version out there to download.

Have fun!  Congrats on the new computer! I love new computers.  I have four, but I always want new ones....

Edited to add: make sure you new computer comes with the drives you need.  Sometimes even CD/DVD drives don't come automatically anymore.  Everyone is using Cloud based and Flash drive data storage now.


----------



## BabyPickles106 (Apr 22, 2014)

Navigator if you have kids, nieces or nephews offer to pay them a small amount to transfer over your computer stuff.


----------



## BabyPickles106 (Apr 22, 2014)

Darn hit send before I was ready.  Although I have worked with computers for > 30 years it's fun to watch my nephews & nieces prove how smart they are with computers.  Truthfully they are much faster and patient than I am.  Although I do love to put my soaping things into my cookbook program.  My experience is that many of the software either will need an update version to run on new operating system.  The main choice is windows of Mac device.  That determines what applications you need.  Any devices like printers, camera, scanner or fax that you attach may also need new drivers to work with the new operating system and some may not work.  Good luck.  I wouldn't wait too long if they have told you the hard drive is failing.


----------



## Saponista (Apr 23, 2014)

Get yourself a plug in hard drive in the meantime while you decide and copy all your data over on to it. If your computer is that old your hard disk could fail at any point and you will lose everything that is important to you. I am panicking for you right now!!!!


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 23, 2014)

I agree with soponista.  Get a back up that way you know it will all be there.


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you all so much for the advice. I neglected to mention that I did buy an external storage device and have backed up all my data, but can you believe it, I hadn't backed up Soapmaker! So thank you la-rene, as soon as I read your post, I hurried to do that. Done.  So I can breathe a sigh of relief about that, at least.

I'm feeling a bit better after your reassurances, even with the back up device, it makes me nervous to think about all my precious "stuff" getting lost, God knows where. I'm sad about the photo editing software, I'm praying that by some miracle it will work on the new computer. You know how it is when you know a program inside and out, and it does what you need it to do, and you know every little corner of it by heart? I've bought other photo editing programs over the years, but it's still my workhorse, the one I end up going to over and over. Ah. well, I'll keep my fingers crossed.

I forgot to ask about "favorites"......I have so many soap related ones of those, suppliers, soap blogs, etc. etc. etc. Are those transferable? Isn't it amazing how in a relatively short period of time, we've become so dependent on these machines? And yes, it drives me crazy that every 10 year old knows the answers to all of these questions!!! lol I've asked a young IT guy from work to do the change-over for me when I finally decide on a computer. 

La-rene, you said you went from Windows XP to Windows 7. XP is what I'm running now, and in looking over different computers on line, I find that Windows 8 is geared toward touch screen computers, which I can't afford. Do you think I'm better off going with 7 instead of 8? And yes, I was surprised to find that many computers these days don't come with CD/DVD drives. I've been putting this off for financial reasons, but also because it's so stressful to make all these decisions, when it's about a subject that you don't feel really comfortable with. Thank you all for your help!  Much appreciated.


----------



## InNae (Apr 23, 2014)

If your old computer is windows xp and you upgrade to a windows based computer, you will be fine. It may take a while, but everything will be there. If you have a large enough back up hard drive i recommend closing all other programs and then just copying the entire hard drive contents of your old computer to the back up drive. If you get any warnings about files unable to be copied because they are in use, just ignore those. You won't need any of that stuff. 

What photo program were you using? There are a ton of them, but they are so different that when you find one you like you hate switching because you have to relearn just about everything. 

It may take some time, but you will get everything over to the new computer. Your fonts will be in the windows directory under fonts. They will have to be manually moved over unless they came with your photo program. 

Good luck, but you won't need it. You'll be fine.

InNae


----------



## Saponista (Apr 23, 2014)

Our new laptop came with windows 8 and I detested it so much that he put windows 7 on it for me instead. If you aren't getting touchscreen don't go near windows 8.


----------



## indulgebandb (Apr 23, 2014)

Most likely you won't find a new computer with Windows 7 but if you don't like the look of windows 8- you can switch it back to the classic windows view- just Google how to do it. It doesn't require you to buy a touch screen.  And yes you can back up all your bookmarks as well- once again you could google backing up bookmarks or just ask the guy who is coming to do the switch over for you to do it. 

Just remember in your purchasing that you don't need the most expensive latest and greatest machine. Go middle of the road. It doesn't sound you like you need extreme computing power. I would never buy the cheapest but just read the online reviews of some of the middle price ranged ones and go. Most of the info in the specs is going to mean very little to you. Probably the main thing you need to decide is whether you want a cd/ DVD player and if you want a built-in webcam. Pretty much any machine in that mid-priced range will do everything you need it to do.

I wouldn't expect to get 12 years out of another machine though- in shocked you got that at all. 5 years is a long time for current machines and by then it is extremely out of date. One good thing is that computers are much much cheaper now than they were 12 years ago so that should make it a little better for you.


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 23, 2014)

InNae said:


> What photo program were you using? There are a ton of them, but they are so different that when you find one you like you hate switching because you have to relearn just about everything.
> 
> InNae



I'm using the Picture It program that came with my computer 12 years ago, so it's an early version, very basic, but like I said, I know it inside and out. I've used other photo editing software, but find it not nearly so user friendly. 



Saponista said:


> Our new laptop came with windows 8 and I detested it so much that he put windows 7 on it for me instead. If you aren't getting touchscreen don't go near windows 8.



Yes, I've heard nothing good about Windows 8, almost like when Vista came out, so I think I'll stay with Windows 7.



indulgebandb said:


> Most likely you won't find a new computer with Windows 7 but if you don't like the look of windows 8- you can switch it back to the classic windows view- just Google how to do it. It doesn't require you to buy a touch screen.  And yes you can back up all your bookmarks as well- once again you could google backing up bookmarks or just ask the guy who is coming to do the switch over for you to do it.
> 
> I wouldn't expect to get 12 years out of another machine though- in shocked you got that at all. 5 years is a long time for current machines and by then it is extremely out of date. One good thing is that computers are much much cheaper now than they were 12 years ago so that should make it a little better for you.



Actually, I did manage to find one with Windows 7. At the hospital where I work, every 5 years we get a catalog and get to choose an item from it. I've been there for eons, and the choices for someone who's been there that long are really nice, so I chose a Go Pro camera. I know that it will require more memory, so I'm looking at a computer with 6GB of RAM and 1T hard drive, hoping that will be enough. I've looked extensively on line, I don't need a monitor, the one I have will do fine for me, so this is what I've come up with so far..... http://shopping.hp.com/en_US/home-o...P-Pavilion-500-205t-Desktop-PC-with-Windows-7  Any opinions?

This is almost as daunting as when I bought that first computer, and OMG, please don't tell me I'll have to do this all over again in 5 years!!! I'll have a nervous breakdown! LOL

Thanks all of you *so much* for your help and reassurance. I hope those kids who have grown up with computers all their lives, appreciate how much easier it is for them than for us baby boomers who got our first computers when we were already eligible for AARP!!! LOL


----------



## indulgebandb (Apr 23, 2014)

6 GB of ram and 1 TB of hard drive memory will be more than sufficient for your uses. I work in the IT department at a college and all of our PC's are HPs and we 'vet had mostly good luck with them (when you buy as many as we do you are bound to get a few bad apples). My current one is an HP and it's been fairly good as well. You may want to have your IT friend take some of the extra stuff off that HP automatically installs since it can slow things down and you really don't need half of it.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 23, 2014)

After I had a full on crash I decided to start using Carbonite for continual back-up and let me tell you I love it!  I bought a new computer and I was able to transfer all my files to the new computer without a hiccup.  It was wonderful.


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 23, 2014)

indulgebandb said:


> 6 GB of ram and 1 TB of hard drive memory will be more than sufficient for your uses. I work in the IT department at a college and all of our PC's are HPs and we 'vet had mostly good luck with them (when you buy as many as we do you are bound to get a few bad apples). My current one is an HP and it's been fairly good as well. You may want to have your IT friend take some of the extra stuff off that HP automatically installs since it can slow things down and you really don't need half of it.



Thanks for the tip about deleting the extra stuff, is that what they call "bloatware"? I'll make sure I remind him to do that.



Lindy said:


> After I had a full on crash I decided to start using Carbonite for continual back-up and let me tell you I love it!  I bought a new computer and I was able to transfer all my files to the new computer without a hiccup.  It was wonderful.



Thanks for the input about Carbonite, I bought a Seagate Expansion drive, but I know that won't last forever, I'll keep Carbonite in mind.


----------



## BabyPickles106 (Apr 23, 2014)

I also have Carbonite.  We use it for both mine, my husbands and my in--laws computer.  It is well worth the coast for piece of mind.  I would hate to loose all the photos of family that I've spent years collecting as well as all the other data.


----------

